# 2018 Halloween TV Shows



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I hope Halloween Wars comes back, I LOVE that show! I haven’t heard any rumors about it not, though, so hopefully no worries there.

A couple of other shows I watch in the “horror” genre that will be coming back with a new season in the fall is Midnight Texas and American Horror Story.

Midnight Texas first debuted last summer, so I was thinking it was going to be a summer show, but I just read an article online that says it will come back in the fall on Oct 26, with 1 or 2 main characters having departed the show (Yul Vazquez, who played the Reverend, and Sarah Ramos, who played Creek, but they’re trying to get her to come back).

American Horror Story comes back Sept. 12, and I’m looking forward to it the most! I was kind of disappointed with the last couple seasons, but it looks like the theme this year is “Apocolypse”; which they say is going to be a crossover between Murder House and Coven. My favorite seasons were Murder House and Asylum, so hopefully it will be a good season!


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

While not mainstream TV, I stumbled unto a channel on youtube a couple weeks ago that is professionally done and reminds me of those types of shows you mentioned they used to run....It's called Hollywood Graveyard:






I've been watching a few shows of it here and there....I really like the way he presents and it's interesting content!.....ZR


----------



## pumpkinpatchbook (Jun 18, 2014)

I loved a few years ago, when here in Illinois we were going for a Guiness World record for most Jack O Lanterns lit at one time at the Highwood Pumpkin fest, we were competing with a Halloween festival in Another state and the twin Brothers from the TV show, "Property Brothers" were each at a festival. Unfortunately we lost the competition, but man it was so much fun and a cool show too. I think it was aired on HGTV but not 100% on that.


----------



## SATX (Jul 20, 2018)

The only series I ever really catch are Halloween Wars and AHS during October but HW barely gets any adverts for it seems like. I'm usually binging movies anyway though, lol.


----------



## ZachTheMermaid (Jul 11, 2016)

The Chilling Adventures of Sabrina is coming October 26th!


----------



## Azza (Jul 24, 2016)

Unholy crap! You never get stuff like this in the UK.


----------



## MomeWraith (Sep 25, 2014)

AHS started pretty strong but it got pretty inconsistent towards the middle. Sometimes it didn't really feel much like horror.
My sister and I watched Roanoke together but not last season. I did watch Midnight, Texas and probably will read the books 
that it was based on. I am also really liking Channel Zero. Here's hoping neat stuff is hiding around the corner 

My sister discovered this https://www.youtube.com/user/ObsoleteOddity
There's an episode about the Collyer Broither's, abandoned buildings and Lizzie Border.
Very interesting stuff!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I forgot about Channel Zero......I like it, but that show is definitely WEIRD! I didn’t watch the first 2 seasons (didn’t know about the show) but started watching in season 3 “Butcher’s Block”. I need to go back and watch the first 2, maybe I will do that in October....


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

ZachTheMermaid said:


> The Chilling Adventures of Sabrina is coming October 26th!



While I was looking this up to see if there was a trailer to watch, I also came across an article that said Charmed was getting a reboot and will air in the fall on Sundays. I was a bit younger when Charmed was still on, but I loved that show! Could be another fun “witchy” show to watch!


----------



## baraBOO (Jul 11, 2018)

Amazon Prime does have a channel you can subscribe to called Destination Unknown, which is all reality supernatural, ghost hunt or Halloween-centric programming. I think it’s $5 a month.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

In the past ABC did The Great Halloween Fright Fight but not sure if it's back this season but my guess is it was a one shot. Haunted Overload won, that's all I remember from that.

For anyone that's still watching, Walking Dead will be back this fall too.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

RCIAG said:


> In the past ABC did The Great Halloween Fright Fight but not sure if it's back this season but my guess is it was a one shot. Haunted Overload won, that's all I remember from that.
> 
> For anyone that's still watching, Walking Dead will be back this fall too.



Can’t wait for TWD!

Fear the Walking Dead starts back up on 8/12...


----------



## Gweede (Jun 20, 2015)

ZombieRaider said:


> While not mainstream TV, I stumbled unto a channel on youtube a couple weeks ago that is professionally done and reminds me of those types of shows you mentioned they used to run....It's called Hollywood Graveyard:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting this ZombieRaider. I have watched several episodes. It's very interesting!


----------



## ElPitchfork (Oct 2, 2005)

Based on the comic and the comic is really good. Looking forward to this one Zach!!!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

RCIAG said:


> In the past ABC did The Great Halloween Fright Fight but not sure if it's back this season but my guess is it was a one shot. Haunted Overload won, that's all I remember from that.
> 
> For anyone that's still watching, Walking Dead will be back this fall too.


When it first came out I knew someone who claimed to have been invited to be on it. They in the end declined, their walk through was a weekend only thing for charity and the producers wanted the full haunt up and running at the end of July, early Aug for filming. They spend several thousand dollars each year doing their home haunt between props, set up, fire marshal requests, insurance, pizza and beer for the staff. Toss in all the work setting it up and taking it all down just to turn around and do it again in a few weeks just wasn't worth it to them. 

While there are tons of folks out there doing HUGE Christmas displays most of which center around light shows and LoR controls. I don't think there are enough of us out there doing HUGE Home Haunters displays, with props and accompanying scare staff, to keep a show like this going. I think once a home haunter reaches a certain level of investment in props and staff they tend to go pro. Christmas on the other hand doesn't have the drive to become a paid for pro display thing once one spend a few thousand on lights and controllers.


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> While I was looking this up to see if there was a trailer to watch, I also came across an article that said Charmed was getting a reboot and will air in the fall on Sundays. I was a bit younger when Charmed was still on, but I loved that show! Could be another fun “witchy” show to watch!


Wife and I loved the original Charmed. The reboot does not look good from the trailer I saw. Its sad the original cast was all on board to comeback for a new run of their show but the CW opted for this instead.


----------



## revengemaiden (Sep 4, 2014)

I miss the classic Disney Channel when they had special movie showings and specials about Halloween for nearly the entire month of October. This was when they made such fun movies as "Halloweentown" and played "Hocus Pocus" to an adoring audience.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gI8312pTP-k
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eQTszbHUug4

While I appreciate Disney Freeform "31 Days of Halloween", it isn't as elaborate or as fun. 

I have video of some of the Halloween specials on the Classic Disney Channel. Now I just have to find my old vcr...


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

I only watch cooking shows related to Halloween anymore...I don't do horror shows or anything.

Halloween Wars and the other challenge shows are always my favorites.


----------



## Sky (Sep 19, 2016)

If you like Halloween Wars, then I think you'll enjoy the Halloween Baking Championship! That one is so much fun because everything they make has to be scary. Amazon also has a station for $5 a month called Shudder. I've had it a few months. I wish they came out with more movies more often, but they have some good TV shows to watch as well as lots of movies. (Warning: some are awful!)

And good news, they did announce Halloween Wars 2018 will air this October!


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

Sky said:


> If you like Halloween Wars, then I think you'll enjoy the Halloween Baking Championship! That one is so much fun because everything they make has to be scary. Amazon also has a station for $5 a month called Shudder. I've had it a few months. I wish they came out with more movies more often, but they have some good TV shows to watch as well as lots of movies. (Warning: some are awful!)
> 
> And good news, they did announce Halloween Wars 2018 will air this October!


Yeah I love HBC as well...I was trying to remember the name of that show last night lol.

Awesome, a new Halloween Wars!


----------



## Abysome1 (Aug 8, 2014)

I totally agree, HGTV has been phoning Halloween in these last couple years. Always looking for good fun Halloween shows to watch in October. But I'll always have Young Frankenstein, Hocus Pocus, Nightmare Before Christmas and even boot up some old Scare Tactics to help me enjoy the season.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

I love all of the above and I also procured the classics: are you afraid of the dark (coz grandkids...you know), tales from the darkside, and monsters for the kids and most of tales from the crypt for me. I do think I need a couple more seasons of TfC, tho.


----------



## Sky (Sep 19, 2016)

Oh, Scare Tactics was great! I wish that one was still on. My favorite bits usually were from their fake Fear Antics.


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

I am with you! I loved Making Monsters and last summer whet to "Monster Days" in the town where the couple have have their business. It was fun to seem them in person, they are just regular folk. 
I also love AHS, but some of the years have just been too gory. Here is hoping this year will be a good one. 
I have been turning to Netflix lately for Halloween fun. Loved Stranger Things, Santa Clarita Diet, Dark Tourist, Dark and Penny Dreadful. I like Castle Rock that is on Hulu. Love Stephen King. 
One of my favorite Halloween tv show a few years back had families stay overnight in creepy places. They would make everyone split up and explore. I cant remember the name but it was both funny and spooky.


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

I was thinking the same thing about shows not really being on anymore, but more along the Paranormal genre. Shows like Kindred Spirits, Ghost Brothers, Haunted Towns, My Haunted House etc.... ALL reruns. Ghost Adventures is still on but I LOATHE that Zac and his over the top histrionics over every squeek or creak he hears. I only watch if the location they are at is of interest to me and then I try to just tune him out. LOL


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

I was thinking the same thing about shows not really being on anymore, but more along the Paranormal genre. Shows like Kindred Spirits, Ghost Brothers, Haunted Towns, My Haunted House etc.... ALL reruns. Ghost Adventures is still on but I LOATHE that Zac and his over the top histrionics over every squeek or creak he hears. I only watch if the location they are at is of interest to me and then I try to just tune him out. LOL


----------



## Zombie4* (Aug 29, 2015)

Famous Pumpkin said:


> I was thinking the same thing about shows not really being on anymore, but more along the Paranormal genre. Shows like Kindred Spirits, Ghost Brothers, Haunted Towns, My Haunted House etc.... ALL reruns. Ghost Adventures is still on but I LOATHE that Zac and his over the top histrionics over every squeek or creak he hears. I only watch if the location they are at is of interest to me and then I try to just tune him out. LOL


Agreed!!! My personal favorite is "A Haunting" and it's all re-runs??


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

Zombie4* said:


> Agreed!!! My personal favorite is "A Haunting" and it's all re-runs&#55357;&#56869;&#55357;&#56869;


I keep looking for when Kindred Spirits is back because that is my favorite but..........nothin'.


----------



## MomeWraith (Sep 25, 2014)

*Halloween Wars 2018*

Found this on the Food Network website

Season 8, Episode 1
The Boogeyman's Nightmare
Six teams, each consisting of an expert pumpkin carver, a cake artist and a sugar master, dive into the first battle of the season. They have to create mind-blowing and yummy Halloween-themed displays that depict a monstrous creature so scary that it's the Boogeyman's greatest nightmare. Actor Sean Gunn of the Guardians of the Galaxy movie franchise joins the judging panel.

SUNDAY
Sep 30
9pm | 8c

Yeah!


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

thanks for the heads up! I will set my DVR!


----------



## MidnightNeverSleeps (Jul 16, 2018)

That tv show where the families stayed overnight was called Scariest Places On Earth with the older lady who played the medium in the Poltergeist movies, Zelda Rubinstein. We loved that show too!


----------



## ZachTheMermaid (Jul 11, 2016)

MidnightNeverSleeps said:


> That tv show where the families stayed overnight was called Scariest Places On Earth with the older lady who played the medium in the Poltergeist movies, Zelda Rubinstein. We loved that show too!


That is one of my FAVORITE shows! I bought the series on iTunes (the ones that were available  ), and there are a BUNCH of them on YouTube (with really bad quality). It's a tradition of mine to watch those.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

For younger kids Cartoon Network may run Scary Godmother.

If not here are the 2 specials











The books are great too, there's a bunch of them:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scary_Godmother


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

MidnightNeverSleeps said:


> That tv show where the families stayed overnight was called Scariest Places On Earth with the older lady who played the medium in the Poltergeist movies, Zelda Rubinstein. We loved that show too!


Yes! That was it! Going much farther back I loved all of the Halloween Town movies. One day I want to make it to the Halloween Town celebration in Saint Helens Oregon. What a fun place that would be to live!


----------



## pumpkinpatchbook (Jun 18, 2014)

I have also wanted to make it out there sometime. Would be great on a year where they have some original actors from the movie there.


----------



## pumpkinpatchbook (Jun 18, 2014)

I know I am being biased(because I have such a big interest in them) but like my book title, the Travel Channel should do a show where they visit the greatest Pumpkin Patches in America. There is such a wide variety of entertainment at these farms and it would make for a good Halloween television show.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Or just go with a pumpkin/JOL themed show & visit farms, patches & people that do a ton of them in a display.


----------



## hauntedeve (Aug 12, 2010)

Found this thread because I also start doing web searches this time of year to see what kind of new Halloween specials might be on this October. Food Network doesn't do a great job promoting their Halloween specials until the last minute, but I also found the Season 8, Episode 1 listing of Halloween Wars on their website. I also see an entry for Halloween Baking Championship Season 4, Episode 1, so that's a good sign too. And like some of you have previously mentioned, HGTV has really dropped the ball the past few years on Halloween specials. I had high hopes the 2016 cross-over HGTV/Food Network All Star Halloween Spectacular was going to be a yearly thing and then nothing for 2017. And before ABC did the one off The Great Halloween Fright Fight in 2014, HGTV use to do a show called Halloween Block Party that was a lot of fun to watch. They only did it for two years, 2010 and 2011 I believe. I had hoped that would have been an ongoing thing. While I enjoy watching Halloween themed movies every October, like the Halloweentown series or When Good Ghouls Go Bad, I also like to see new content each year as well!


----------



## Abysome1 (Aug 8, 2014)

Another show we enjoyed was called "Fear", airing from 2000 to 2002 on MTV. 5 contestants were taken to haunted locations and strapped with cameras. Back then (before GoPro's) it felt like you were experiencing it with them. Here's to hoping they have more fun shows like this in the future.


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Hereditary...... just watch and enjoy


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

I have an extensive collection of Halloween TV specials I recorded from some past years. They have become fewer and less interesting in my opinion, the exceptions being HALLOWEEN WARS and HALLOWEEN BAKING CHAMPIONSHIPS, both of which I have all the seasons burned to DVD. TCM has a great lineup every October if you can get the channel. Well worth it. Fortunately it's in our package already. Travel Channel always has a good vibe too. I only record something on the Food Channel that looks very holiday oriented and original, not just how to make certain foods, but I do watch some of them. MOST TERRIFYING PLACES IN AMERICA fits right in for the season, and Travel Channel will most likely air these again. Also keep an eye open for HAUNTED HOTELS, which has not aired for a few years. SlyFy Channel (my name for it  will show their 30 days of Halloween, and there are some decent ones in the mix along with the CGI-dominated weaker selections. AMC will run Fearfest but it lacks the punch of Monsterfest, which also included interactive trivia games for viewers which was pretty cool. And if you get this one on cable, Sounds of the Season runs around-the-clock Halloween and spooky favorite tunes during part of October.

1.	Halloween Madness
2.	Emeril’s Haunted Holiday
3.	Emeril Kicks Up Halloween
4.	Halloween Treats Top 5
5.	Disney’s Halloween Treat
6.	HGTV Halloween Block Party
7.	HGTV Halloween Block Party 2010
8.	HGTV Halloween Block Party 2011
9.	Halloween Unmasked
10.	Halloween Crazy 
11.	Halloween Crazier 
12.	Halloween Craziest 
13.	Halloween Most Extreme 
14.	Top Halloween Screams – Travel Channel
15.	Kid in a Candy Store – Tricked Out Treats
16.	Martha Stewart -- Tricking and Treating
17.	Martha Stewart Haunted House
18.	What’s With That Really Haunted Halloween House?
19.	Halloween Fright House Secrets Revealed 
20.	The Real Story of Halloween 
21.	The Haunted History of Halloween 
22.	America’s Scariest Halloween Attractions #1, #2, #3, #4
23.	That’s Clever Halloween
24.	America Haunts -- #1, #2, #3, #4
25.	Halloween Technology – Modern Marvels 
26.	Andrew Zimmern Halloween Party
28.	Halloween Tricked Out
29.	Giada – Haunted House
30.	Giada – Sweets and Treats
31.	Halloween Night Frights 
32.	Four Houses Trick or Treat
33.	The Great Halloween Fright Fight
34.	Food Factory: Halloween 1 
35.	Food Factory: Halloween 2
36.	Unwrapped: Halloween Sweets 
37. Outrageous Halloween 
38. Halloween Top 20 
39. Food Network Haunted Mansion 
40. Food Paradise – Scary Good 
41. Freaky Sweets – Creepy Dolls and Viking Brawls
42. Freaky Sweets – Cakes From the Crypt


----------



## MomeWraith (Sep 25, 2014)

Nightflyer (SyFy) looks promising but I am still kinda upset with them for not renewing Face Off


----------



## farblefumble (Oct 11, 2016)

A few other good Halloween/Paranormal/Gothic/Unsolved Mysteries Series on YouTube:

- Gothic Homemaking Featuring Aurelio Voltaire
- Buzzfeed Unsolved - True Crime
- Buzzfeed Unsolved - Supernatural
- Slapped Ham Channel
- Top5s Channel
- Doorways to Horror - it is an old 1980s VHS board game, but has some great clips form old horror movies
- Bravo's 100 Greatest Scary Moments of All Time


----------



## farblefumble (Oct 11, 2016)

MomeWraith said:


> Nightflyer (SyFy) looks promising but I am still kinda upset with them for not renewing Face Off


Yeah, not sure what I'm going to do with my Tuesday nights. Face Off was a great show. RIP.


----------



## Sky (Sep 19, 2016)

I *love* that Bravo list of 100 scariest moments! I wish there were more of those around; I think I've seen every list.
I was thrilled that it actually had Clive Barker... eee!!!


----------



## Fiestyblondie71 (Sep 7, 2018)

Hi- yes Halloween Wars is going to be on beginning Oct. 1 2018... Also, the greatest Hallloween movies that my daughter and I do not get tired of is the original 1978 Halloween Movie!!! It's on Demand and I was watching it today!! For smaller kids, Halloweentown and that series is super fun and cute too. I still watch those. I purchase all the Halloween movies on DVD incase they are not on TV.....there is a channel called THRILLER that has great Halloween movies which begin in Sept. (now) and goes through til early Nov. Check it out Good luck and I hope I was able to help you a bit. We are huge Halloween fanatics!


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

No date on Halloween Baking Championship? I searched through my TV providers guide but it wasn't coming up with Halloween Wars or HBC. I'm setting a reminder on my phone for Halloween Wars though...since our TV provider sucks lol.


----------



## MomeWraith (Sep 25, 2014)

Food Network lists season 4 episode 1 of Halloween Baking Championship as September 24 at 8 pm central.
The season 8 episode 1 of Halloween Wars premiers September 30 at 8 pm central. 
Not seeing any info about the hayride spinoff.


----------



## patch_of_pumpkins (Aug 8, 2016)

Abysome1 said:


> Another show we enjoyed was called "Fear", airing from 2000 to 2002 on MTV. 5 contestants were taken to haunted locations and strapped with cameras. Back then (before GoPro's) it felt like you were experiencing it with them. Here's to hoping they have more fun shows like this in the future.


That show was awesome. I can't hear that godsmack song without thinking about it, not that I come across the song much lol. That show felt legit . Idk if it was because I was younger or cuz it was before all the obviously set up ghost shows...it definitely had a mood


----------



## patch_of_pumpkins (Aug 8, 2016)

MidnightNeverSleeps said:


> That tv show where the families stayed overnight was called Scariest Places On Earth with the older lady who played the medium in the Poltergeist movies, Zelda Rubinstein. We loved that show too!


That show was perfect too, sigh. Lol I can still hear the way she says catacombs...I wish we could get back to that authentic feeling of ghost shows.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Halloween Baking Championship started tonight, and Halloween Wars this Sunday!


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

Tcm is going to have all the classics starting in October. Frankenstein, bride of Frankenstein on and on I love staying up till 2 watching these movies lol. Edit actually the original Frankenstein is not going to be on tcm I’m bummed.


----------



## Sky (Sep 19, 2016)

I can't believe it... I missed the first episode of 2018 Halloween Baking Championship! I'm soooo grateful they're showing back-to-back episodes next week. Great show!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Matt12378 said:


> Tcm is going to have all the classics starting in October. Frankenstein, bride of Frankenstein on and on I love staying up till 2 watching these movies lol. Edit actually the original Frankenstein is not going to be on tcm I’m bummed.



I always forget about this channel....thanks for the reminder!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Sky said:


> I can't believe it... I missed the first episode of 2018 Halloween Baking Championship! I'm soooo grateful they're showing back-to-back episodes next week. Great show!



Luckily this channel is known for repeating episodes!


----------



## MomeWraith (Sep 25, 2014)

AMC will be premiering Eli Roth’s History of Horror on October 14th. He will 
be talking to people like Stephen King, Tippi Hedren and Jason Blum about
how horror has evolved and it’s impact. From the short trailer, looks pretty interesting.


----------



## MomeWraith (Sep 25, 2014)

Caught by accident Trisha's Halloween Spooktacular. Had some neat ideas.
Particularly liked the pizza tentacles, jello eyes and the giant tentacles made 
with tablecloths and inflated with box fans. Might be in the app if anyone missed
it and wants to check it out. The recipes are on the food network website.


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

I keep seeing the commercial for the Hocus Pocus 25 year special being aired Saturday night on Freeform....Looks like it might be cool to watch...I won't be home though, going to a campground Halloween event....Fun times!....ZR


----------



## Sky (Sep 19, 2016)

What I liked is that Freeform threw out their "13 Days of Halloween" and made it, correctly, the "31 Days of Halloween!" I appreciate that.

But... that can't be right. It cannot be 25 years since Hocus Pocus came out... right? (WOW!)


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

In the U.K we hardly get anything like you guys , this year on sky we can get the Halloween baking contest on the food channel , but for me the godsend has been NETFLIX , mainly because of the awesome THE HAUNTING OF HILL HOUSE which for me was like the best 10 hour Ghost story ever , it reminded me a little bit of ROSE RED the stephen king adaptation from years ago , but in fairness it was far superior . The characters , the story , the extremely creepy and sometimes disturbing ghosts were excellent in fact the whole thing was brilliant , i assume tha most of you guys seen it already as you always get stuff way before us in the U.K. but this was the highlight for me .


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

There was a movie from1999 called The Haunting where they do a sleep disorder study in Hill House starring Liam Neeson, Catherine Zeta Jones, Owen Wilson and Lili Taylor....I have the DVD but it also reminded me of Rose Red....You've probably already saw it but thought I'd mention it in case you haven't....ZR



pacman said:


> In the U.K we hardly get anything like you guys , this year on sky we can get the Halloween baking contest on the food channel , but for me the godsend has been NETFLIX , mainly because of the awesome THE HAUNTING OF HILL HOUSE which for me was like the best 10 hour Ghost story ever , it reminded me a little bit of ROSE RED the stephen king adaptation from years ago , but in fairness it was far superior . The characters , the story , the extremely creepy and sometimes disturbing ghosts were excellent in fact the whole thing was brilliant , i assume tha most of you guys seen it already as you always get stuff way before us in the U.K. but this was the highlight for me .


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Yes i have seen it it was a re make of the 1963 movie which in fairness was better than the 1999 movie , i liked the 1999 movie but it was really slated because it had too much CGI work in it , the Netflix series is basically another re working of that film , but they have approached it with a different story-line this time its set around a family who live in the house , and i totally agree its very much like ROSE RED as well , which in fact i really liked . If you liked the 1999 film you most certainly will like the new 10 part series , although it far far more creepier and scarier than the film .


----------



## vinny186 (Aug 27, 2009)

Just noticed ABC is airing Charlie Brown twice this year - this past Thurs and again on 10/26.
Tonight:
8:15/7:15 PM: Hocus Pocus 25th Anniversary Halloween Bash (Freeform, 90-Minute Special)
9/8 PM: Ghost Adventures: Graveyard of the Pacific (Travel Channel, New Episode)
9/8 PM: Killer High (Syfy, Original Movie Premiere)

Sunday:9/8 PM: 
The Good Witch: Tale of Two Hearts (Hallmark Channel, Two-Hour Halloween Episode)
9/8 PM: Halloween Wars (Food Network, New Episode)
9/8 PM: Paranormal Survivor (Travel Channel, New Episode)
10/9 PM: Haunted Gingerbread Showdown (Food Network, New Episode)
10/9 PM: Scariest Night of My Life (Travel Channel, New Episode)
11/10 PM: Most Terrifying Places in America (Travel Channel, New Episode)


----------



## vinny186 (Aug 27, 2009)

Monday, October 22, 2018:
9/8 PM: Halloween Baking Championship (Food Network, New Episode)

Wednesday, October 24, 2018:
8/7 PM: The Goldbergs (ABC, Halloween Episode)
8:30/7:30 PM: American Housewife (ABC, Halloween Episode)
9/8 PM: Modern Family (ABC, Halloween Episode)
9:30/8:30 PM: Single Parents (ABC, Halloween Episode)


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

Ghost adventures Halloween special live for four hours! On Halloween at 8pm on the travel channel. Also son of Frankenstein is on tonight on tcm. 
I can’t believe halloween is almost over in like one week I’ll have Christmas outside lol


----------



## Sky (Sep 19, 2016)

Thank you for letting us know! I've been waiting for some 2018 Halloween episodes to start popping up!

In my opinion, the best of the best when it comes to yearly Halloween episodes belongs to The Simpsons. Runners up include Sabrina, the Teenage Witch, Roseanne, and Home Improvement.


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

There are a few things on Netflix, I plan on checking out Haunting of Hill House like you recommended. I wanted the first episode of Haunted which was interesting enough I will try more. I thought the Curious Creations of Christine McConnell was fun - (Martha Stewart on steroids), and the Chilling Adventures of Sabrina trailer looks good. I have enjoyed Dark Tourist, and it looks like you can see Sinner (came out last year). All of that with American Horror Story have kept me busy


----------



## vinny186 (Aug 27, 2009)

Friday, October 26, 2018:

3/2 AM: Castlevania (Netflix, Season 2 Premiere)
3/2 AM: Chilling Adventures of Sabrina (Netflix, Series Premiere)
8/7 PM: It’s the Great Pumpkin, Charlie Brown (ABC, Halloween Special, Second Airing)
9/8 PM: Midnight, Texas (NBC, Season 2 Premiere)
10/9 PM: Haunted Live (Travel Channel, New Episode)
11/10 PM: Channel Zero: The Dream Door (Syfy, Season 4 Premiere/New Episodes Every Day Until Halloween)

Saturday, October 27, 2018:

8/7 PM: Zombie at 17 (Lifetime, Original Movie Premiere)
9/8 PM: Dead in the Water (Syfy, Original Movie Premiere)
9/8 PM: Ghost Adventures: Graveyard of the Pacific (Travel Channel, Four-Part Miniseries Finale)
11/10 PM: Channel Zero: The Dream Door (Syfy, New Episode)

Sunday, October 28, 2018:

7/6 PM: America’s Funniest Home Videos (ABC, Halloween Episode)
8/7 PM: Dancing with the Stars: Juniors (ABC, Halloween Episode)
9/8 PM: Halloween Wars (Food Network, Season 8 Finale)
9/8 PM: Paranormal Survivor (Travel Channel, New Episode)
10/9 PM: Haunted Gingerbread Showdown (Food Network, Season 1 Finale)
10/9 PM: Scariest Night of My Life (Travel Channel, New Episode)
11/10 PM: Channel Zero: The Dream Door (Syfy, New Episode)
11/10 PM: Most Terrifying Places in America (Travel Channel, New Episode)


----------



## vinny186 (Aug 27, 2009)

Monday, October 29, 2018:

8/7 PM: Dancing with the Stars (ABC, Halloween Episode)
9/8 PM: Halloween Baking Championship (Food Network, Season 4 Finale)
10/9 PM: A Very Wicked Halloween: Celebrating 15 Years on Broadway (NBC)
11/10 PM: Channel Zero: The Dream Door (Syfy, New Episode)

Tuesday, October 30, 2018:

8/7 PM: The Conners (ABC, Halloween Episode)
8:25/7:25 PM: Toy Story of Terror (Freeform)
9/8 PM: Black-ish (ABC, Halloween Episode)
9:30/8:30 PM: Splitting Up Together (ABC, Halloween Episode)
10/9 PM: Monster Encounters (Travel Channel, Series Premiere)
11/10 PM: Channel Zero: The Dream Door (Syfy, New Episode)

Wednesday, October 31, 2018:

11/10 AM: Toy Story of Terror (Freeform)
12:30 PM/11:30 AM: Hocus Pocus Marathon (Freeform, 6 Back-to-Back Airings)
8/7 PM: Ghost Adventures Live (Travel Channel, Four-Hour Live Investigation of the Las Vegas Haunted Museum)
10/9 PM: Stan Against Evil (IFC, Season 3 Premiere)
11/10 PM: Channel Zero: The Dream Door (Syfy, Season 4 Finale)
11:35/10:35 PM: Jimmy Kimmel Live! (ABC, Halloween Episode)


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Vinny thank you so much for posting the line up. I have been using this to set my DVR.
Happy Halloween!


----------



## vinny186 (Aug 27, 2009)

I'm glad you found it helpful!

Happy Halloween


----------



## Abysome1 (Aug 8, 2014)

I will second that, thank you Vinny and everyone else who try to help us stay tuned in for Halloween. Happy Halloween!


----------



## vinny186 (Aug 27, 2009)

Let the 2019 Halloween TV viewing begin!!! (several days late
*Friday, October 4*

*Freeform*
11am/10c _Monsters vs. Aliens: Mutant Pumpkins_
11:30am/10:30c _Hook (1991)_
2:35pm/1:35c _The Haunted Mansion (2003)_
*Double Feature*
4:40pm/3:40c _The Addams Family (1991)_
6:45pm/5:45c _Addams Family Values_
8:50pm/7:50c _Hocus Pocus_
12am/11c _The Simpsons: Treehouse of Horror-thon_
*Saturday, October 5*

7am/6c _ParaNorman_
9am/8c _Hocus Pocus_
11:10am/10:10c _The Simpsons: Treehouse of Horror-thon_
1:40pm/12:40c _Scooby-Doo (2002)_
3:45pm/2:45c _Scooby-Doo 2: Monsters Unleashed_
5:50pm/4:50c _Hocus Pocus_
*Freeform Premiere* 8pm/7c _31 Nights of Halloween Fan Fest_
*Freeform Premiere* 9pm/8c _Goosebumps_
11:30pm/10:30c _Monster House_
1:30am/12:30c _Scared Shrekless_
*Sunday, October 6*

7am/6c _Charlie and the Chocolate Factory_
9:30am/8:30c _Monster House_
11:30am/10:30c _Scooby-Doo (2002)_
1:30pm/12:30c _Scooby-Doo 2: Monsters Unleashed_
3:35pm/2:35c _Hocus Pocus_
5:45pm/4:45c _Goosebumps_
8:15pm/7:15c _Hotel Transylvania_
10:20pm/9:20c _Hocus Pocus_
12:30am/11:30c _31 Nights of Halloween Fan Fest_
1:30am/12:30c _Monsters vs. Aliens: Mutant Pumpkins_
TCM
*Friday, October 4th*
1:00am – _Suspiria (1977)_
2:45am – _Night of Dark Shadows_
4:30am – _Haxan: Witchcraft Through the Ages_
8:00pm – _Godzilla (1954)_
9:30pm – _Godzilla, King of the Monsters! (1956)_
11:00pm – _Godzilla Raids Again_
12:30am – _Mothra vs. Godzilla_
*Saturday, October 5th*
2:15am – _Mothra_
4:00am – _The Town That Dreaded Sundown (1977)_

Cooking Channel 
October 4th at 11pm ET/8pm PT.
11:00 - _Freakshow _Cakes

The Travel Channel
*October 4 at 8 p.m. ET - Haunted Salem: Live
Saturday, October 5 at 9 p.m. ET/PT - GHOST ADVENTURES: SERIAL KILLER SPIRITS - Four-Part Miniseries 
Sunday, October 6 at 10 p.m. ET/PT - WITCHES OF SALEM – Four-Part Miniseries *


----------



## vinny186 (Aug 27, 2009)

Does anyone know how to type in orange? I did it last year but can't remember how I did it lol


----------



## Abysome1 (Aug 8, 2014)

Not sure about the orange type but thank you for the head's up on the Halloween shows!


----------



## vinny186 (Aug 27, 2009)

*Freeform
Monday, October 7*


11:30am/10:30c _Decorating Disney: Halloween Magic_
12:30pm/11:30c _31 Nights of Halloween Fan Fest_
1:30pm/12:30c _Dark Shadows (2012)_
4:10pm/3:10c _Hocus Pocus_
6:20pm/5:20c _Hotel Transylvania_
8:25pm/7:25c _Ghostbusters (1984)_
*Tuesday, October 8*

11am/10c _The Haunted Mansion (2003)_
1pm/12c _The Corpse Bride_
3pm/2c _Ghostbusters (1984)_
5:30pm/4:30c _Ghostbusters II_
8pm/7c _Iron Man_
12am/11c _Scooby-Doo (2002)_
*Wednesday, October 9*

11am/10c _The Nightmare Before Christmas_
12:40pm/11:40c _Scooby-Doo (2002)_
2:45pm/1:45c _Scooby-Doo 2: Monsters Unleashed_
4:55pm/3:55c _Iron Man_
8/7pm-11/10c _The Simpsons: Treehouse of Horror-thon_
12am/11c _Scooby-Doo 2: Monsters Unleashed_
*Thursday, October 10*

11am/10c _Monsters vs. Aliens: Mutant Pumpkins_
11:30am/10:30c _R.L. Stine’s Mostly Ghostly: One Night in Doom House_
1:40pm/12:40c _Monster House_
3:45pm/2:45c _Disney•Pixar’s Finding Nemo_
6:15pm/5:15c _Hocus Pocus_
8:25pm/7:25c _Hotel Transylvania_
10:30pm/9:30c _Disney•Pixar’s Toy Story of TERROR!_
12am/11c _Monster House_
*Disney*
October 9
Spookley the Square Pumpkin - 10:30 AM

*SYFY*
October 9

The Ring - 4 pm
Blair Witch (2016) - 6 pm
Hansel and Gretel: Witch Hunters - 8 pm
Wrong Turn - 10 pm
Wrong Turn 2: Dead End - 11:56 pm

October 10
Annabelle: Creation 8 - pm
The Boy - 10:30 pm


----------



## Sky (Sep 19, 2016)

Thank you for these lists! 'Tis the season!

On Food Network, Halloween Wars and the Halloween Baking Championship have premiered! Those are always a good time.


----------



## vinny186 (Aug 27, 2009)

*FREEFORM

Friday, October 11*

11am/10c _Scared Shrekless_
11:30am/10:30c _Disney•Pixar’s Finding Nemo_
2pm/1c _Hocus Pocus_
4:05pm/3:05c _Disney•Pixar’s The Incredibles_
6:45pm/5:45c _Disney•Pixar’s Toy Story of TERROR!_
7:15pm/6:15c _Hotel Transylvania_
9:20pm/8:20c _The Nightmare Before Christmas_
12am/11c _The Simpsons: Treehouse of Horror-thon_
*Saturday, October 12*

7am/6c _Ghostbusters (1984)_
9:30am/8:30c _Disney•Pixar’s The Incredibles_
12:10pm/11:10c _The Nightmare Before Christmas_
*Double Feature*
1:50pm/12:50c _The Addams Family (1991)_
3:55pm/2:55c _Addams Family Values_
*Saturday Scream-a-thon*
*Freeform Premiere* 6pm/5c _Scream_
*Freeform Premiere* 8:40pm/7:40c _Scream 2_
*Freeform Premiere* 11:20pm/10:20c _Scream 3_
*Sunday, October 13*

7am/6c _Ghostbusters II_
9:35am/8:35c _The Corpse Bride_
11:10am/10:10c _The Addams Family (1991)_
1:15pm/12:15c _Addams Family Values_
3:20pm/2:20c _Disney•Pixar’s Finding Dory_
5:25pm/4:25c _Disney•Pixar’s Monsters, Inc._
7:30pm/6:30c _Disney’s Moana_
10pm/9c _Hocus Pocus_
12:10am/11:10c _The Corpse Bride_
*TRAVEL CHANNEL

Hometown Horror: Premieres Friday, October 11 at 10|9c*
Many white-picket fence communities across America are gripped with tales of horror, mystery and intrigue that have lingered over these towns for centuries – dark forces haunting unassuming communities with stories of the undead, ghouls, monsters and things that go bump in the night._ Hometown Horror_ delves into these quiet communities to examine what is behind these stories and myths, and to shine a light on what may be lurking in the shadows of small-town America – such as the Pigman of Angola in New York, the hauntings of circus town Baraboo, Wisconsin, the blood-stained history of Perryville, Kentucky and more

*AMC

Sunday, October 13, 2019*


1:00 AM Jaws 2
3:30 AM Jaws 3
10:45 AM Halloween II (2009)
1:15 PM Halloween (2007)
3:45 PM Halloween H20: 20 Years Later
5:45 PM Halloween: Resurrection
7:46 PM Season 10, Episode 1 The Walking Dead Lines We Cross
9:00 PM Season 10, Episode 2 The Walking Dead We Are the End of the World
11:04 PM Season 10, Episode 2 The Walking DeadTV
*SYFY

Friday, October 11, 2019*


2:30am – Wrong Turn 5: Bloodlines
11:30am – Gallowwalkers
1:26pm – The Haunting in Connecticut 2: Ghosts of Georgia
3:28pm – The Haunting in Connecticut
5:30pm – Annabelle: Creation
8:00pm – Texas Chainsaw 3D
*Saturday, October 12, 2019*


2:00am – The Haunting in Connecticut
4:00am – The Haunting in Connecticut 2: Ghosts of Georgia
9:02am – The Crooked Man
11:05am – Leatherface: Texas Chainsaw Massacre 3
12:59pm – The Texas Chainsaw Massacre: The Beginning
3:01pm – Leatherface
5:01pm – Texas Chainsaw Massacre 3D
7:05pm – Jeepers Creepers 3
9:00pm – Banana Splits
11:00pm – Gremlins 2: The New Batch
1:37am – Gremlins
*Sunday, October 13, 2019*


4:01am – Killer High
8:30am – Gremlins
10:58am – Gremlins 2: The New Batch
1:25pm – Jeepers Creepers 3
3:27pm – Banana Splits


----------



## vinny186 (Aug 27, 2009)

*Freeform

Thursday, October 17*

11am/10c _ParaNorman_
1:05pm/12:05c _The Haunted Mansion (2003)_
3:10pm/2:10c _101 Dalmatians (1996)_
5:15pm/4:15c _The Corpse Bride_
*Double Feature*
6:50pm/5:50c _Scooby-Doo (2002)_
8:55pm/7:55c _Scooby-Doo 2: Monsters Unleashed_
12am/11c _R.L. Stine’s Mostly Ghostly: One Night in Doom House_
*Friday, October 18*

11am/10c _31 Nights of Halloween Fan Fest_
12pm/11c _National Treasure_
*Triple Feature*
3pm/2c _Scream_
5:40pm/4:40c _Scream 2_
8:20pm/7:20c _Scream 3_
12am/11c _The Simpsons: Treehouse of Horror-thon_
*Saturday, October 19*

7am/6c _ParaNorman_
9:05am/8:05c _Hocus Pocus_
11:15am/10:15c _The Simpsons: Treehouse of Horror-thon_
4:15pm/3:15c _Disney’s Zootopia_
6:45pm/5:45c _Hocus Pocus_
8:55pm/7:55c _Ghostbusters (1984)_
11:25pm/10:25c _Ghostbusters II_
*Sunday, October 20*

7am/6c _31 Nights of Halloween Fan Fest_
8am/7c _Hocus Pocus_
10:05am/9:05c _Disney’s Zootopia_
12:35pm/11:35c _Ghostbusters (1984)_
3:05pm/2:05c _Ghostbusters II_
5:35pm/4:35c _Hocus Pocus_
7:45pm/6:45c _Hotel Transylvania_
9:50pm/8:50c _The Addams Family (1991)_
11:55pm/10:55c _Addams Family Values_


----------



## vinny186 (Aug 27, 2009)

vinny186 said:


> *Freeform
> 
> Thursday, October 17*
> 
> ...


AMC is "all in" on Halloween!
*AMC

Thursday, October 17, 2019*


12:00 AM Paranormal Activity
2:00 AM Paranormal Activity 3
5:07 AM The Creation of the Humanoids (1962)
5:22 AM Voodoo Woman (1957)
5:37 AM Invasion of the Neptune Men (1961)
9:00 AM Jet Attack (1958)
9:15 AM Violent Midnight (1963)
9:30 AM Body Snatchers
11:30 AM House on Haunted Hill
1:30 PM The Cabin in the Woods – CEO’s Must Watch List
3:30 PM Trick ‘r Treat – Horror Freak News Top 100 Pick
5:30 PM The Crazies
8:00 PM Thirteen Ghosts
10:05 PM Ghost Ship
*Friday, October 18, 2019*


9:00 AM Tales from the Crypt Presents Demon Knight
10:00 AM Friday the 13th Part VI: Jason Lives
12:00 PM Friday the 13th Part VII: The New Blood
2:00 PM Friday the 13th Part VIII: Jason Takes Manhattan
4:00 PM Jason Goes to Hell: The Final Friday
6:00 PM Friday the 13th (2009)
8:00 PM Friday the 13th (1980)
10:00 PM Friday the 13th Part 2
*Saturday, October 19, 2019*


12:00 AM Friday the 13th Part III
2:00 AM Friday the 13th: The Final Chapter
4:00 AM Friday the 13th: A New Beginning
6:00 AM Graveyard Shift
8:00 AM Cujo
10:00 AM Misery
12:00 PM Thinner
2:30 PM Silver Bullet
4:30 PM The Shining – Horror Freak News Top 100 Pick
8:00 PM Christine – Horror Freak News Top 100 Pick
10:00 PM Pet Sematary (1989)
*Sunday, October 20, 2019*


12:00 AM Pet Sematary Two
2:00 AM Creepshow
5:00 AM Eli Roth’s History of Horror
6:15 AM Alien Resurrection
8:45 AM Final Destination 5
10:45 AM Final Destination
12:45 PM Final Destination 2
2:44 PM Final Destination 3
4:43 PM The Final Destination


----------



## vinny186 (Aug 27, 2009)

*SYFY

Thursday, October 17, 2019*


6:30am – The Hunger Games: Mockingjay Part 1
9:03am – The Hunger Games: Mockingjay Part 2
12:00pm – Underworld: Rise of the Lycans
2:00pm – I’ll Always Know What You Did Last Summer
4:00pm – I Still Know What You Did Last Summer
6:00pm – I Know What You Did Last Summer
8:00pm – Boo! A Madea Halloween
10:20pm – Joy Ride
12:29am – Joy Ride 2: Dead Ahead
*Friday, October 18, 2019*


2:30am – Joy Ride 3: Roadkill
11:30am – Wrong Turn
1:26pm – I Know What You Did Last Summer
3:29pm – Joy Ride
5:38pm – Boo! A Madea Halloween
8:00pm – Jason X
*Saturday, October 19, 2019*


2:02am – Jason X
9:00am – Freddy’s Dead: The Final Nightmare
11:00am – A Nightmare on Elm Street 5: The Dream Child
1:00pm – A Nightmare on Elm Street 4: The Dream Master
3:00pm – A Nightmare on Elm Street 3: Dream Warriors
5:00pm – A Nightmare on Elm Street 2: 2: Freddy’s Revenge
7:00pm – A Nightmare on Elm Street (1984)
9:00pm – Critters Attack!
*Sunday, October 20, 2019*


2:00am – The Thing (2011)
9:30am – A Nightmare on Elm Street 3: Dream Warriors
11:30am – A Nightmare on Elm Street 2: Freddy’s Revenge
1:30pm – Critters Attack!
3:30pm – A Nightmare on Elm Street (1984)
5:30pm – Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix
8:32pm – Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince
*DISNEY

Friday, October 18, 2019*


6:15pm – Zombies
*Saturday, October 19, 2019*


11:00am – Hotel Transylvania
6:25pm – Hotel Transylvania
8:00pm – Hotel Transylvania 2
*Sunday, October 20, 2019*


11:00am – Hotel Transylvania


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Freeform is too redundant for me now. That's not saying I won't watch some of it, but you'd think there would be enough choices out there that they own that they could put on some new stuff.


----------



## vinny186 (Aug 27, 2009)

I'm having a hard time accepting Harry Potter and Hunger Games as Halloween movies. Perhaps they could run The Passion of the Christ and The Hunt for Red October; it would make as much sense.


----------



## vinny186 (Aug 27, 2009)

*SYFY

Monday, October 21, 2019*


2:00am – The Haunting in Connecticut
4:00am – The Haunting in Connecticut 2: Ghosts of
10:00am – The Haunting in
12:00pm – The Haunting in Connecticut 2: Ghosts of
2:00pm – Harry Potter and the Order of the
5:00pm – Harry Potter and the Half-Blood
8:30pm – Annabelle: Creation
*Tuesday, October 22, 2019*


1:33am – Gremlins
10:34am – Daybreakers
12:36pm – Gremlins
3:03pm – Gremlins 2: The New Batch
5:30pm – Annabelle: Creation
8:00pm – Hansel and Gretel: Witch Hunters (2013)
10:00pm – Jack the Giant Slayer
*Wednesday, October 23, 2019*


9:00am – The Hills Have Eyes (2006)
11:26am – The Hills Have Eyes 2
1:26pm – Drag Me To Hell
3:30pm – Jack the Giant Slayer
6:00pm – Hansel and Gretel: Witch Hunters (2013)
8:00pm – Texas Chainsaw 3D
10:00pm – Leatherface
12:00am – The Texas Chainsaw Massacre: The Beginning
*Thursday, October 24, 2019*


2:00am – Leatherface: Texas Chainsaw Massacre 3
6:00am – Nightmare Shark
8:00am – Drag Me To Hell
10:05am – Finder’s Keepers
12:06pm – Leatherface: Texas Chainsaw Massacre 3
1:59pm – The Texas Chainsaw Massacre: The Beginning
4:00pm – Leatherface
6:00pm – Texas Chainsaw 3D
8:00pm – Saw 3D: The Final Chapter
10:00pm – Underworld (2003)
12:30am – Underworld: Evolution
*AMC

Monday, October 21, 2019*


9:00 AM Jet Attack
9:15 AM How to Make a Monster 91958)
9:30 AM Predator 2
12:00 PM Predator
2:30 PM Hellboy
4:30 PM Hellboy II: The Golden Army
*Tuesday, October 22, 2019*


1:00 AM Alien vs. Predator
3:00 AM Spawn
5:00 PM Eli Roth’s History of Horror
9:00 AM Corridors of Blood (1958)
9:15 AM From Dusk Til Dawn 3: The Hangman’s Daughter
11:15 AM From Dusk Til Dawn 2: Texas Blood Money
1:15 PM From Dusk Til Dawn
3:15 PM The Rite
5:45 PM Carrie (1976)
8:00 PM Trick ‘r Treat
10:00 PM Silver Bullet
*Wednesday, October 23, 2019*


12:00 AM Fright Night (1985)
2:30 AM The Possession
4:30 AM Eli Roth’s History of Horror
5:30 AM Invasion of the Neptune Man (1961)
5:45 AM The Creation of the Humanoids (1962)
9:00 AM Prince of Darkness
11:30 AM The Apparition
1:30 PM The Crazies
4:00 PM Trick ‘r Treat
6:00 PM Ghost Ship
8:00 PM Thirteen Ghosts
10:00 PM Final Destination 2
*Thursday, October 24, 2019*


12:00 AM Final Destination 3
2:00 AM The Gallows
4:00 AM Eli Roth’s History of Horror
5:00 AM Eli Roth’s History of Horror
9:00 AM Violent Midnight (1963)
9:15 AM Voodoo Woman (1957)
9:30 AM Lost Souls
11:15 AM The Exorcist (1973)
2:30 PM The Shining – *Horror Freak News Top 100 Pick*
6:00 PM Halloween (1978)
8:00 PM Halloween H20: 20 Years Later
10:00 PM Halloween: Resurrection


----------



## vinny186 (Aug 27, 2009)

*FREEFORM

Tuesday, October 22*

11am/10c _Decorating Disney: Halloween Magic_
12:03pm/11:03c _Scared Shrekless_
12:35pm/11:35c _Monster House_
2:40pm/1:40c _The Nightmare Before Christmas_
4:20pm/3:20c _Goosebumps_
6:50pm/5:50c _Scooby-Doo (2002)_
8:55pm/7:55c _Scooby-Doo 2: Monsters Unleashed_
12am/11c _Monster House_
*Wednesday, October 23*

11am/10c _Willy Wonka & the Chocolate Factory_
1:30pm/12:30c _Scooby-Doo (2002)_
3:30pm/2:30c _Scooby-Doo 2: Monsters Unleashed_
5:30pm/4:30c _Disney’s Moana_
8/7pm-11/10c _The Simpsons: Treehouse of Horror-thon_
12am/11c _Matilda_
*Thursday, October 24*

11am/10c _Matilda_
1:10pm/12:10c _Disney’s Moana_
3:40pm/2:40c _Ghostbusters (1984)_
6:15pm/5:15c _Ghostbusters II_
8:50pm/7:50c _Hocus Pocus_
12am/11c _The Haunted Mansion (2003)_


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

"It's The Great Pumpkin Charlie Brown" is on tonite at 8PM on ABC.


----------



## vinny186 (Aug 27, 2009)

Shoot! Missed it!!!


----------



## vinny186 (Aug 27, 2009)

*Freeform

Thursday, October 24*

11am/10c _Matilda_
1:10pm/12:10c _Disney’s Moana_
3:40pm/2:40c _Ghostbusters (1984)_
6:15pm/5:15c _Ghostbusters II_
8:50pm/7:50c _Hocus Pocus_
12am/11c _The Haunted Mansion (2003)_
*Friday, October 25*

11am/10c _Monsters vs. Aliens: Mutant Pumpkins_
11:32am/10:32c _Ghostbusters (1984)_
2:05pm/1:05c _Ghostbusters II_
4:40pm/3:40c _The Haunted Mansion (2003)_
6:45pm/5:45c _Hocus Pocus_
8:55pm/7:55c _Disney•Pixar’s Monsters, Inc._
12am/11c _The Simpsons: Treehouse of Horror-thon_

*Saturday, October 26*

7am/6c _Monster House_
9:10am/8:10c _Hocus Pocus_
11:20am/10:20c _Scooby-Doo (2002)_
1:25pm/12:25c _Scooby-Doo 2: Monsters Unleashed_
3:30pm/2:30c _Disney•Pixar’s Monsters, Inc._
5:35pm/4:35c _The Addams Family (1991)_
7:40pm/6:40c _Addams Family Values_
9:45pm/8:45c _Hotel Transylvania_
11:50pm/10:50c _Hocus Pocus_
*Sunday, October 27*

7am/6c _Scooby-Doo (2002)_
9am/8c _Scooby-Doo 2: Monsters Unleashed_
11:05am/10:05c _Hocus Pocus_
1:15pm/12:15c _The Nightmare Before Christmas_
2:55pm/1:55c _The Addams Family (1991)_
5pm/4c _Addams Family Values_
7:05pm/6:05c _Hotel Transylvania_
9:10pm/8:10c _Hocus Pocus_
11:20pm/10:20c _Dark Shadows (2012)_
_*AMC*_

*Friday, October 25, 2019*


3:14 AM Leprechaun: Origins
9:00 AM Tanks of El Alamein (1958)
9:15 AM Suicide Battalion (1958)
9:30 AM War of the Colossal Beast (1958)
9:45 AM Tales from the Crypt (1972)
11:15 AM Annabelle
2:00 PM Halloween: Resurrection
4:00 PM Halloween H20: 20 Years Later
6:00 PM Leprechaun (1993)
8:00 PM Leprechaun 2
10:00 PM Leprechaun 3
*Saturday, October 26, 2019*


12:00 AM Leprechaun 4 in Space
2:00 AM Leprechaun in the Hood
4:00 AM Leprechaun: Back 2 tha Hood
6:00 AM War of the Colossal Beast (1958)
7:00 AA Cujo
9:00 AM Eight Legged Freaks
11:30 AM Lake Placid
1:30 PM Jaws
4:30 PM Jaws 2
*Sunday, October 27, 2019*


3:00 AM Slither
5:00 AM Eli Roth’s History of Horror
6:00 AM Piranha 3DD
7: 50 AM Jaws
*SYFY

Friday, October 25, 2019*


2:30am – Saw
11:00am – Saw VI
1:00pm – Saw 3D: The Final Chapter
3:00pm – Underworld: Evolution
5:00pm – Underworld (2003)
7:30pm – Red 2
*Saturday, October 26, 2019*


2:03am – Saw VI
4:02am – Shadows of the Dead
9:30am – Rings
11:52 – The Ring
1:55pm – Resident Evil: Retribution
3:58pm – Red 2
6:30pm – Red
9:00pm – R.I.P.D.
*Sunday, October 27, 2019*


4:00am – The Ring
9:30am – Wrong Turn 2: Dead End
11:36am – Wrong Turn
1:33pm – Red
4:02pm – R.I.P.D.
6:05pm – Harry Potter and the Deathly Hollows Part 1
9:10pm – Harry Potter and the Deathly Hollows Part 2


----------



## Michael__Myers (Sep 8, 2019)

vinny186 said:


> Shoot! Missed it!!!


It's the Great Pumpkin will air again Sunday night on ABC ?


----------



## vinny186 (Aug 27, 2009)

Excellent! Thanks.


----------



## vinny186 (Aug 27, 2009)

*AMC

Thursday, October 31, 2019 *


*12:00 AM Halloween H20: 20 Years Later*
*2:00 AM Halloween 4*
*4:00 AM Halloween 5: The Revenge of Michael Myers*
*9:00 AM Halloween*
*11:00 AM Halloween 4*
*1:00 PM Halloween 5: The Revenge of Michael Myers*
*3:00 PM Halloween 6: The Curse of Michael Myers*
*5:00 PM Halloween: Resurrection*
*7:00 PM Halloween*
*9:00 PM Halloween H20: 20 Years Later*
*11:00 PM Halloween II*
*SYFY
Thursday, October 31, 2019*

HAPPY HALLOWEEN!


1:30am – House of the Witch
6:00am – 1408
8:30am – Night of the Wild
10:30am – Truth or Dare
12:30pm – Grave Halloween
2:30pm – I Know What You Did Last Summer
4:30pm – Blair Witch (2016)
6:30pm – Jeepers Creepers 3
8:30pm – Boo! A Madea Halloween
10:50pm – Blair Witch (2016)
12:50am – The Boy
3:00am – Dead 7


----------

